# [Solved~] Wireless Drivers

## zxyqvod

Hi

I don't know which driver should I select, I can't find wireless device.

```

ffzxy ~ # ifconfig -a

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::21b:24ff:fedc:7305  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 fe80::550f:24c1:3168:96dd  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1b:24:dc:73:05  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1249  bytes 1069488 (1.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2512  bytes 252811 (246.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 40  bytes 2400 (2.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 40  bytes 2400 (2.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

ffzxy ~ # lspci -vnn | grep 14e4

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1713] (rev 02)

```

```

 .config - Linux/x86 3.16.5-gentoo Kernel Configuration

 > Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN ─────────────────────

  ┌───────────────────────────── Wireless LAN ──────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus ---> (or empty │  

  │  submenus ----).  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y>        │  

  │  includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to │  

  │  exit, <?> for Help, </> for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ]         │  

  │ ┌────^(-)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │    < >   Simulated radio testing tool for mac80211                  │ │  

  │ │    < >   Marvell 88W8xxx PCI/PCIe Wireless support                  │ │  

  │ │    < >   Atheros Wireless Cards  ----                               │ │  

  │ │    < >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)            │ │  

  │ │    < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)     │ │  

  │ │    <*>   Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver              │ │  

  │ │    < >   Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver          │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Broadcom device tracing                                    │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Broadcom driver debug functions                            │ │  

  │ │    < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)   │ │  

  │ └────v(+)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │  

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤  

  │        <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >    < Save >    < Load >         │  

```

Last edited by zxyqvod on Sun Nov 16, 2014 9:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zxyqvod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  .config - Linux/x86 3.16.5-gentoo Kernel Configuration
> ...

 

I tried select this. It's not work.[/quote]

----------

## zxyqvod

On the same computer.

archlinux boot from usb hdd 

```

[root@mhdd ~]# dmesg 

...

[   13.601669] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

[   13.601670] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[   13.601751] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   13.601885] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4

[   13.640974] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x36, CALIB=0x5

[   13.640994] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[   13.641105] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[   13.702648] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

[   13.723847] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

...

[   14.653598] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   14.739826] tg3 0000:04:00.0 enp4s0: renamed from eth0

...

```

gentoo 

```

ffzxy ~ # dmesg 

...

[    1.158419] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    1.160237] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    1.162133] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    1.164081] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4

[    1.205053] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x36, CALIB=0x5

[    1.206923] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    1.208840] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.209165] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    1.210961] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

...

[    5.573465] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

[    5.573471] iwl4965 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

```

----------

## Ant P.

Well if you read your own dmesg output, you can clearly see the wireless card is Intel, not Broadcom, and it's missing required firmware. Install it.

----------

## zxyqvod

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Well if you read your own dmesg output, you can clearly see the wireless card is Intel, not Broadcom, and it's missing required firmware. Install it.

 

I thank god for you understand what i said. (I don't know much about English  :Smile: )

but... this message confused me.

```

ffzxy ~ # lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1713] (rev 02)

 
```

----------

## Ant P.

That's showing your ethernet card, not your wifi.

Firmware for your wifi should be in: sys-kernel/linux-firmware

----------

## zxyqvod

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> That's showing your ethernet card, not your wifi.
> 
> Firmware for your wifi should be in: sys-kernel/linux-firmware

 

I always thought "lspci -vnn | grep 14e4" should always give Wireless Network Adapter.

It works on my  another laptop. 

Now I know what should I do next. Thank you very much~

(By the way, say sorry for if which sentence what I said contain syntax error... Include this sentence)

----------

